# Torque spec for steerer tube plug?



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a Star fork (carbon steerer) and wondering if there's a published spec to tighten the aluminum expander plug in the steerer tube - my Internet search has so far come up blank.

Thanks!

JLane


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

You should never crank the steerer plug down very hard (less than 4nm). Just enough to tighten up the headset. The bolts on your stem will hold everything in place.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

No, not the top cap, the plug down inside that the top cap bolt threads into.

Aluminum streerer tubes use a star shaped wedge that's permanently pounded in. Carbon steerer tubes use a more gentle approach, usually an expanding plug of some sort, where the expansion/wedging properties is a function of how much you torque the bolt within the plug.

The top cap bolt threads into this which provides the HS bearing adjustment.

Thanks,

JLane



nightfend said:


> You should never crank the steerer plug down very hard (less than 4nm). Just enough to tighten up the headset. The bolts on your stem will hold everything in place.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, you mean the big, beefy Colnago plug that functions almost like a quil stem?

I'm not sure there is any recommendation for that plug. I tightened it without a torque wrench until it was tight enough I was sure it wouldn't fall down the steerer tube.


----------



## KaiB (Sep 4, 2009)

JLane said:


> I have a Star fork (carbon steerer) and wondering if there's a published spec to tighten the aluminum expander plug in the steerer tube - my Internet search has so far come up blank.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JLane


I asked the same question a while back - as I also could find no answer. 

The best response is just enough. The plug should be snug enough that you can set load on your headset without it slipping. Once that is done, the stem will do its job when tightened.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

JLane said:


> Aluminum streerer tubes use a star shaped wedge that's permanently pounded in.
> 
> JLane


Permanent?


----------

